# Pioneer CT-S99WR Dual Well Cassette Deck



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

My first ever purchase on EBay was accidental when I asked for a lower price (not thinking the seller was going take it) and he accepted. So I bought this deck and figured what the hell and plugged it into my system. I was disappointed to say the least as tape speeds were different across both wells and the head alignment was off. I squirreled it away in the basement for 7 years and decided to dig it out. I downloaded the service manual and read how to adjust the speed. Armed with a calibration tape of known frequency of 3KHz, an android signal analyzer app, a kitchen knife and ceramic screwdrivers , I adjusted both normal and dubbing tape speeds. I also did an azimuth alignment via my ears and surprisingly enough, it sounds pretty sweet both dbx and Dolby C recorded cassettes both forward and reverse and in both wells.


----------

